# Update - 4th June 2010



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

I converted the drawers, and all locusts are happy in their new pad. Still breeding them like wildfire...and theyve even bred now without a heat mat, I just put the lighting on all day, thats it.

Had a couple of mis-lays this time though, no chance they were gunna hatch...the other locust ate them as soon as they had been laid on the floor


----------

